# COMO: Gnome 2.4 español

## Gentoosiastix

Hola, tengo toda la distro castellanizada, pero el Gnome 2.4 no encuentro manera de hacerlo.... me debe faltar algun archivo del tipo a "gnome-i18n"  existe?   

como se llama para emergerlo?

gracias por vuestro tiempo  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kabutor

creo como decian en otro post q si tienes la variable LANGUAGE= a algo no sale en español, prueba a quitarla.

----------

## krawek

En el arbol hay algun paquete para kde y gnome en español? no lo encuentro, tal vez falte apoyo por parte de la comunidad hispana al proyecto, si es eso, podriamos formar un grupo de soporte, se puede?

----------

## BaSS

 *Quote:*   

> En el arbol hay algun paquete para kde y gnome en español? no lo encuentro, tal vez falte apoyo por parte de la comunidad hispana al proyecto, si es eso, podriamos formar un grupo de soporte, se puede?

 

1.- lo único que se necesita es leerse un poco la documentación y los foros para ver lo sencillo que es ponerlo todo en castellano....

2.- tienes razón no exites un paquete en español para gnome.... para kde sí (i18n-es). Porqué para gnome no? Pues porque no lo necesita! solo necesitas leer al documentación y/o los foros para ponerlo todo en castellano,

3.- Puedes formar todos los grupos que quieras, pero creo que es mejor unirse a los ya existentes.

Saludos

----------

## Gentoosiastix

Hola, si bien tiene razon Bass q no lo necesita.... lo q si puedo decir es q tengo Gentoo tanto en el PC como en el portatil... paradojicamente, en el PC se me ha instalado en Ingles (motivo del post) y en el portatil en castellano del bueno??? he revisado el "rc.conf" y son identicos los 2  tienen el USE "nls"   :Shocked:   por lo que se me ocurrio poner el post a ver si alguien contestaba algo q me pudiese aclarar el tema porque lo que he leido en "las" busquedas que he hecho por los post, tanto en ingles como en español.. no me ha funcionado  :Rolling Eyes: 

Por lo tanto BaSS, no hay q presuponer q no nos molestamos en leer loq los demas han escrito.

gracias por vuestro tiempo

----------

## jBilbo

Has hecho caso a kabutor?

----------

## kabutor

A mi nadie me hace caso!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Gentoosiastix

Hola Kabutor y compañia, te equivocas kabutor, fuiste el 1º en responder (gracias) y tambien fue lo 1º que hice (aunque no me indicaste donde esta esa variable) pero revise "rc.conf" y "make.conf" en su busqueda y de paso para compararla con la configuracion del portatil  :Rolling Eyes: 

todavia no se cual es la diferecia... lo cierto, es q en el Portatil esta en español del bueno, pero en el PC ni a tiros...

no obstante, es solo una cuestion menor porque me va mucho mas rapido el KDE??? realmente no se porque... yo esperaba lo contrario.

un saludo y de nuevo gracias,

Por cierto, no sabreis nada de configurar una tarjeta pcmcia wireless??

----------

## jBilbo

 :Shocked: 

No sabes qué significa la respuesta y entonces la ignoras. Además dices que has leído documentación a Bass y no sabes qué es una variable de entorno...  en fin.

por último, cambia de topic para hacer otra pregunta.

Lo habrán escrito 40 veces ya en este foro... pero allá va otra  :Rolling Eyes:  :

```

LC_ALL="es_ES@euro"

LANG="es_ES@euro"

unset LANGUAGE

startx

```

----------

## Gentoosiastix

1º como ya he dicho no la ignoro (no lo tengo claro y reviso los archivos q he mencionado)

Por cierto, q eso de la variable LANGUAGE ya lo habia hecho, lo q no quiere decir q no lo pueda probar de nuevo.

no se si el post en el q lo lei se titulaba algo con castellanizar.....

pero vamos, molesta bastante q se de por hecho q los demas somos idiotas, ademas se ser una falta de respeto, es falta de educacion.

gracias por tu tiempo

----------

## kabutor

yo solo estaba bromeando   :Confused: 

Buen rollo hermano   :Wink: 

----------

## jBilbo

 *Gentoosiastix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> pero vamos, molesta bastante q se de por hecho q los demas somos idiotas, ademas se ser una falta de respeto, es falta de educacion.
> 
> 

 

Yo no he dicho que seas un idiota (aunque puede que sí, no lo sé porque no te conozco).

Lo que me molesta, y por eso el tono del mail anterior, es que digas que lees documentación y no sea cierto, porque leer documentación no es hacer _una_ busqueda en el foro y otra en google, por ejemplo, es algo más. Si lo hubieses hecho, sabrías qué significa el post de kabutor. Pero como no es así, no lo sabes.

prueba de ello: 

te equivocas kabutor, fuiste el 1º en responder (gracias) y tambien fue lo 1º que hice (aunque no me indicaste donde esta esa variable) pero revise "rc.conf" y "make.conf" en su busqueda y de paso para compararla con la configuracion del portatil

Si no sabes qué es eso de la variable LANGUAGE, porque no lo preguntas?

Tampoco entiendo esto:

Por cierto, q eso de la variable LANGUAGE ya lo habia hecho, lo q no quiere decir q no lo pueda probar de nuevo. 

Como puedes probarlo si no sabes ni donde esta la variable... 

Todos hemos sido novatos al principio pero hay que saber valor el tiempo de las personas que "responden", y si alguien ante todo tiene que tener educación y sobretodo paciencia al principio es el que pregunta. Y cuando digo esto no me refiero a despreciar en el cuerpo del mensaje y poner al final gracias por tu tiempo ni muchas gracias ni gracias ni nada, sinó molestarse en documentarse un poco antes de hacer una pregunta que se ha contestado muchas veces ya.

 *Gentoosiastix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> gracias por tu tiempo
> 
> 

 

Eso me da q pensar...

----------

## Gentoosiastix

Si con esto te has quedado contento, me parecemuy bien... no sere yo quien alimente mas este post...

Aunque si prestas tanta atencion y lees tan bien.... deberias leer lo q pone en mi firma, al menos te puede dar una idea de cual es mi forma de ver las cosas, quizas tampoco hablarias de esa manera.

bueno, "siento mucho haberte molestado" y no quiero quitarte tu preciado tiempo, ni perder el mio tampoco.

----------

